# قص مخروط صاج بدون أخطاء وبدقة متناهية



## saaddd (28 مارس 2011)

مرفق ملف إكسيل من عمر الدهانhttp://www.4shared.com/document/u0WUP2CI/_online.html


----------



## AHMED2284 (13 أبريل 2011)

d




good kasss


----------



## Abonoor&omar (13 أبريل 2011)

شكرا يا اخي الكريم


----------



## waleedof (24 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hooouda (19 ديسمبر 2014)

انا اول مره ادخل علي المنتدي بس مش عارف اقرأ الموضوع رجاء الافاده وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------

